# freshwater moray eel



## Griever (Feb 28, 2009)

Love these guys, very active and very voracious feeders! Very interesting fish for those tired of just the average goldfish. I had one of these guys a few years back and it was a blast just sitting there and watching it gulp down goldfish and shrimp pieces. I even got to the point where i could hand feed her  

Im thinkin about getting more :3

just curious has anyone else had any experiences with these guys ?


----------



## zonbonzovi (Feb 28, 2009)

These are very cool, but never kept 'em. I was floored when I saw 2 in your tank, though. I mistakenly thought these were solitary, cannibalistic beasts. Where does one acquire these? What tank size is(was) that?


----------



## Griever (Feb 28, 2009)

Yeah, they usually do well with 60 gallon+ tanks with lots of hiding places and caves. Its also entierly possible to comfortably house two in a fairly large aquarium setting, there actually pretty gentle to one another, its other fish species that you have to worry about  Oddly enough i strolled into my local petco and they had them for 16 bucks a piece, so i jumped at the chance, I suppose if your local pet store doesn't have any of these guys it may be possible to ask them to special order some for you, if they can't its also possible to simply buy one online. Be forwarned tho these freshwater morays do like a bit of aquarium salt not nessicarily brackish but they thrive with like tablespoon or so per gallon, its also not unheard of for these guys to live 20+ years


----------



## DeadInTheBasement (Feb 28, 2009)

in my experience freshwater(well brackish) MORAY eels only do well in brackish water when young.

in the wild young are born in brackish water and as they mature go back into completely saltwater. people who get these usually plan to start then in brackish and over years slowly convert into a complete saltwater setup. people do the same with there pipefish sometimes.


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Mar 1, 2009)

Many people might kill me if I told you these fishes are considered delicacy in oriental culture, especially in Taiwan and Japan.


----------



## Griever (Mar 1, 2009)

^ I wouldn't doubt it, my mother and aunt used to tell me they ate those small gourami's all the time in her country and those are a popular aquarium fish


----------

